# I know that there are many of us....



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

I know that there are many of us walking stick fans out there, but there are so few here. How do you guys think we can build this community? I know I would like to see what creative things that others have done, and a sharing of knowledge is a good thing. So, how can we get the word out?


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

I agree, this forum could take off. I've put a link to it on my youtube channel. As it grows with members and vendors I'm

hopeful it will take off. There really isn't a forum like this solely on it's own. The other one I know about is part of a

woodcarving site.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Did your Facebook group for the SSF attract any newcomers?

Are there any woodworking forums that would reciprocate with shared links? Some of the military forums are most willing to post links to other military-related forums, sometimes with reciprocity.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

I am not sure that it did. I know it told me that over 800 people saw the link. I think around 15 actually clicked it.

I am not sure about other sites. I can check though!


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

Reddit.com has a woodworking subreddit. I'll see if I can get it on there.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

Thats great! Thanks!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

Lewey said:


> Reddit.com has a woodworking subreddit. I'll see if I can get it on there.


Thanks for getting it posted! Here is the link:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/woodworking/comments/16abfe


----------



## Btoon84 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm down dude! I didn't even know this existed till today. Very excited.


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

Glad you joined us. Great site over at the slingshot forum too. I might have found a new passion.


----------



## Paul2281 (Apr 10, 2013)

This is the best built/run site I`ve seen and it should take off if we can find the righ nich...You Tube video`s about this site would get a lot of people to look further if done right....


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks Paul!


----------



## capnwilliam (Dec 9, 2013)

I just today joined this Forum. Earlier today I'd asked on my airgunning forum if anyone there collected walking sticks. I'll have to post this Forum's URL there.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

capnwilliam said:


> I just today joined this Forum. Earlier today I'd asked on my airgunning forum if anyone there collected walking sticks. I'll have to post this Forum's URL there.


The developer of this forum said that he did this for his father, who likes walking sticks. He has another forum for slingshotters. I began making slingshots six months before I switched to bigger sticks.


----------



## Silenthunder (Dec 17, 2013)

I know that I was very happy to discover this site on Google. I've been to other forums where those who like sticks are pretty much relegated to the back waters of the site.

One thing that impressed me is that everyone pretty much acts professionally which is a welcome change from what I'm used to on the other sites. I certainly hope that continues, it really dresses up the entire atmosphere of this site.

I wish this place nothing but the best.


----------



## DerryhickPaddy (Jun 11, 2013)

I agree that it is a wonderful forum and very informative. I've got a lot of tips and links to help me develop my stickmaking venture

http://www.derryhicksticks.com


----------

